# cab lights



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get the information to install a set of cab lights on my truck.I have a truck without cab light and just bought a set from a totaled truck.Not sure where they plug in?


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

You could check GM Upfitter web site and download electrical for your truck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Just run a lead from the light switch then up the a-pilar


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

look at the build sheet for your truck, you may already have the wiring in the headliner for the marker lights. lots of the 2500hd and 3500's already have the wiring provisions for them.


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

that body style i believe they are run through the A pillar and plug into the back of the headlight switch if its a factory harness. the fun part is drilling the holes in the cab and not getting them wrong


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I put them on my '06 over the summer. Not a fun project. You're best bet, while a little more expensive, is to get EVERYTHING including the wiring harness from the dealer. That way its a plug and play operation. The lighting module that they plug into is on the passenger side of the dash (same spot where the fuse panel is on the driver side but on the passenger side). Use a Step Drill Bit to drill the holes, makes things MUCH easier!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I put the factory style cab lights for the 88-2000 style trucks on my 98 K1500 back in 2003. I pulled a factory wiring harness out of a truck in the JY and took measurements from the truck to where the mounting holes and bulb holder hole were supposed to go. 

I measured many times before drilling and used a nail to indent the metal where I was going to drill so the bit wouldn't walk across the roof. The first hole was the hardest to drill. After that there is no turning back so the rest was easier.

I used another stiffer wire to fish the factory harness through the holes I drilled. It really wasn't too bad of a process. I just took my time.

You won't have to drill as many holes if you use the factory style lights for your year truck. Mine were the five individual lights. Mine look factory and you can't tell any difference between the placement on this truck vs the placement on my 98 K3500 which originally came with the factory cab lights.

Wayne


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

The lights came with a factory plug in harness $87 shipped.I ended up calling the place where I got the lights and talked to the dismantler and he told me where it plugs in.Like mike said on the passenger side there is cover like the one for the fuse panel on the drivers side I didn't see the place where it plugs in because the wires from the other harnesses were blocking it.Here are some pictures.The harness is the green one.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Perfect timing as I am about to install them on my new 03 I just picked up.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Did you get the factory or aftermarket ones?


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I put factory ones off the new body style on my 05 and they look great IMO.
The LED makes a difference.
My friend is a Chevy tech so he helped me.....PITA....but in the end it was worth it.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Matt I would like to see some pictures of them


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

I put the 07+ new bosy style LED ones on my truck. Something different and I like how the LEDs look for sure


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the new LED cab lights look cool but I've seen tons of them burned out already. Has anyone else seen this, and if so, what could be causing it? I saw one the other day that the entire middle light was out and only the two outer ones were on.

Wayne


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Chevyzrule810....send me an e-mail address and I will e-mail you a pic.
Got a new computer and no pics of my truck on it....but I have some on my phone....


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

all set matt thanks though


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

I installed a set of recon clear led cab lights for a 03-06 dodge on my 03 chevy 2500 hd . First i taped the roof off with blue tape . then did alot of measuring and placing to see what looked the best. Then marked and and drilled everything. I made my own wiring harness with quick disconnects in case one burns out. I installed them on there own switch under the dash . I like them you dont see any like it.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

70monte;1392182 said:


> I think the new LED cab lights look cool but I've seen tons of them burned out already. Has anyone else seen this, and if so, what could be causing it? I saw one the other day that the entire middle light was out and only the two outer ones were on.
> 
> Wayne


I've seen that too, which is why I went with the RECON aftermarket ones. I've heard good things about their products so I'm hoping they did something different than GM so that doesnt happen.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

im ordering them for my 08 tomorrow! 

Merry Christmas to myself!!!


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i hada build the wire harness for both trucks. as the dealer wanted $100 ish if i rember. i did it my self for under $20.

i did this in 09 on a 03 chevy 1500 with the new 07+ chevy led cab lights. i added 5. 









and i did this to the truck i got in nov 2011 i added 5 again


----------



## mule585 (Oct 24, 2010)

what kinda bar is that looks good on that truck


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

whelen liberty 54" i really wanted a 60" 911ep millennium. as it seems thw whelen bar has alota wind noise. (seems)


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

I was able to find these installation instructions and it told me all the measurements as if the truck had lights from the factory. Scroll down to Chevy & GMC Cab Light Install Guide.http://www.gorecon.com/downloads.php


----------



## sledrider2005 (Nov 8, 2008)

These are the Dodge clear lens led lights made by Recon I installed on my 03 silverado


----------

